# Most Important Characters



## Noldor_returned (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a task im doing for school. Part of it is to decide who the 50 most important characters are in Lord Of The Rings only. Just wondering who people say.


----------



## Ingwë (Oct 24, 2005)

50 most important characters? I cannot tell you 50 characters of the book and they ask you about the 50 most important...
You may add the Fellowship to the list, Faramir, Denethor, Theoden, Eovin, Eomer, Elrond, Galadriel, Haldir, Celeborn, Gollum, Arwen, Barlimar, Saruman, Sauron, the orcs who capture the hobbits... They're many...
Here is something useful: http://www.tuckborough.net/peopleindex.html Sort out the characters from the LotR. This is a list of the people of the Third age.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanx for the website. The characters you suggested I already had. I also have Shelob, Shadowfax and many others. I'll post my list when Im done.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 25, 2005)

Noldor_returned said:


> I have a task im doing for school. Part of it is to decide who the 50 most important characters are in Lord Of The Rings only. Just wondering who people say.



*50???????!!!!!!!!* What idiot thought up _that_ question? That's meaningless! But you can start with the main characters, list them as you will — and stop! Believe me, you'll be able to do 100 pages on why _they_ are important. _Fifty_ — Jumping Jehovah... 

Barley


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 25, 2005)

The idiot who thought up this task was actually me. I thought it would be interesting who people from this site said. Ill put my list up some time in the next two days.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 25, 2005)

Noldor_returned said:


> The idiot who thought up this task was actually me. I thought it would be interesting who people from this site said. Ill put my list up some time in the next two days.



Well, didn't I put my foot in _my_ mouth!  But still — do the main characters: Frodo/Sam/Merry/Pippin; Gandalf/Saruman/Sauron; Legolas/Gimli; Aragorn/Theoden; Boromir/Faramir/Denethor; Galadriel/Elrond; Arwen/Eowyn, and then you can go back for any interesting "side characters" (such as Barliman Butterbur   ) you like. Believe me, you have several years worth of work right there!

Barley


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 25, 2005)

I still agree with you though. 50 is a lot, but I've managed to do it. The good thing is I dont have to explain my choices. Another thing is that it's only from LOTR. One last thing is that there may be some more important characters mentioned, but I believe thes to be the most important.

AragornFrodoBilboGollumEowynGandalfSauronKing Theoden of RohanMerryElrondFaramirBoromirSarumanEomerDenethorGaladrielTreebeardPippinSamGimliLegolasWormtongueArwenHalbaradLotho Sackville-BagginsCelebornWitch King of AngmarElendilIsildurElrohirCelebrimborGil-galadMorgothShelobErkenbrandKhamulFatty BolgerGwaihorTom BombadilShadowfaxBeregondBarliman ButterburEorlKing Brand of DaleKing Thranduil of MirkwoodCirionRadagastCirdanGhan-Buri-GhanElladan


----------



## GuardianRanger (Oct 25, 2005)

To add to your list...
(this is just some named characters I could think of, all with varying importance)

Beregond
Quickbeam
Haldir
Shagrat
Gorbag
Farmer Maggot
Rosie Cotton
Gilraen
Gildor Inglorion
Bill the Pony

(I'll update this as I think of others)


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 26, 2005)

GuardianRanger said:


> To add to your list...
> (this is just some named characters I could think of, all with varying importance)
> 
> Beregond
> ...


Bill the Pony!! next thing you'll say is strider the pony and he is only said once in the book


----------



## GuardianRanger (Oct 29, 2005)

I see you already have Barliaman, you could also add Nob, his assistant.

How about Prince Imrahil.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 30, 2005)

I changed the list. Once I get it resorted, I'll put it up.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 31, 2005)

thats cool D.... opps i nearly did it Noldor_returned tell me more next time i see you


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 1, 2005)

This is my final list and I'm not changing it. If you want to question it, you can send me a PM or put a post up.
1: Aragorn
2: Frodo
3: Sauron
4: Gollum
5: Gandalf
6: Sam
7: Merry
8: Pippin
9: Eomer
10: Eowyn
11: Gimli
12: Legolas
13: Faramir
14: Boromir
15: Galadriel
16: Elrond
17: Arwen
18: King Theoden of Rohan
19: Celeborn
20: Denethor
21: Saruman
22: Treebeard
23: Witch King of Angmar
24: Fatty Bolger
25: Radagast
26: Bilbo
27: Wormtongue
28: Barliman Butterbur
29: Beregond
30: Morgoth
31: Celebrimbor
32: Halbarad
33: Isildur
34: Elendil
35: Elladan
36: Elrohir
37: Cirdan
38: Gwaihor
39: Shelob
40: Khamul
41: Shadowfax
42: Ghan-buri-ghan
43: Grishnakh
44: Gil-galad
45: Erkenbrand
46: Tom Bombadil
47: Ugluk
48: Eorl
49: King Brand of Dale
50: Prince Imrahil


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 2, 2005)

> Part of it is to decide who the 50 most important characters are in Lord Of The Rings only


Celebrimbor, Galadriel, Sauron, Gandalf, Elrond, Saruman, Radagast, Morgoth, Isildur, Elendil, Cirdan, and Gil-Galad all appear in Silmarillion too.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 2, 2005)

When I said Lord of the Rings only, I meant you can't include people like Turin or Tuor because they only appear in Unfinished Tales. The characters on the list had to be mentioned or appear in LOTR; whether they were in something else is irrelevant, because otherwise there wouldn't have been anyone. Does that help?


----------



## GuardianRanger (Nov 6, 2005)

Noldor_returned said:


> When I said Lord of the Rings only, I meant you can't include people like Turin or Tuor because they only appear in Unfinished Tales.



Turin and Tuor are in the Silmarillion, no?

Also, I'm curious why you mention Morgoth as important in the Lord Of The Rings. Certainly, he's mentioned in teh Silmarillion. However, I don't even find the name Morgoth listed in the "Persons, Beasts and Monsters: Part One of the Glossary-Index to the Lord Of The Rings" found in my Ballantine paperback edition. Just wondering.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 7, 2005)

well if you think about it morgoth is a very important character for he taught souron most things and is mentioned but i see your point he isnt actully in it if im reading it right


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 8, 2005)

Just a point, but morgoth's name is mentioned in the Appendices. It says something like Sauron was the mightiest of all of the servants of Morgoth.


----------

